
UK Affirms That Photographs of Public Domain Art Are Fair Use - denzil_correa
http://hyperallergic.com/261496/uk-affirms-that-photographs-of-public-domain-art-are-fair-use/
======
tomcam
In the USA that is already the case. A picture of a public domain image, no
matter how much difficulty there was taking it, is still considered public
domain.

